# Problema con l'installazione di gentoo da minimal cd per amd

## blackdiamond

Buongiorno a tutti. Ho scaricato la iso minimal per AMD64.

procedo all'installazione ma ottengo ad un certo punto sempre il medesimo errore..Non c'è modo di continuare.

eth1: PHY reset until link up..

ho una connessione con scheda ethernet.. ho letto che si tratta di un bug.. che posso fare per risolvere?

Ringrazio chiunque mi aiuterà e mi risponderà..

Fabio

----------

## Ic3M4n

in merito al tuo problema particolare non saprei consigliarti nulla. posso però dire che il livecd gentoo altro non è che un metodo per avere un sistema linux attivo e poter installare il sistema. Potrei consigliarti di utilizzare un qualsiasi livecd abbastanza recente come una knoppix o simili e vedere se hai problemi simili. 

qui hai un esempio di altre possibilità: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml

----------

## Peach

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho scaricato la iso minimal per AMD64.
> 
> procedo all'installazione ma ottengo ad un certo punto sempre il medesimo errore..Non c'è modo di continuare.
> 
> eth1: PHY reset until link up.

 

che scheda di rete hai?

posteresti l'output di 

```
# lspci
```

 una volta avviato il cd?

possibile che il livecd carichi un driver per una scheda sbagliata (vedi casini sulle tigon3, sk98lin e altre) oppure quello giusto ma versione buggata... questo è da scoprire.

mi raccomando che se segui il consiglio di Ic3M4n di verificare che il cd sia per architettura 64bit nel caso tu voglia avere un sistema 64bit, oppure 32bit se non si vuole il sistema a 64bit.

----------

## blackdiamond

Dire che sono stupido è dire poco..

guardavo ora su ubuntu (che sto usando) la mia configurazione hardware e cosa vedo?? 2 schede di rete!!!

non so come possa essere successa sta cosa, ma ho sia l'attacco ethernet della scheda madre sia una scheda ethernet ulteriore.. per la connessione usavo la scheda di rete e non quella integrata nella scheda madre..

In ubuntu non mi dava problemi cq..

ora ho riprovato il minimal cd e non mi da più quel messaggio di errore..solo che una volta finito di caricare tutto, rimango con root# e da qui come procedo?

con la sabayon per esempio digitavo "installer" e mi faceva partire l'installazione tramite rete, ma così come faccio?

mi scuso se la domanda è un pò sciocca..

ringrazio ancora

Fabio

----------

## blackdiamond

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *blackdiamond wrote:*   Buongiorno a tutti. Ho scaricato la iso minimal per AMD64.
> 
> eth1: PHY reset until link up. 
> 
> mi raccomando che se segui il consiglio di Ic3M4n di verificare che il cd sia per architettura 64bit nel caso tu voglia avere un sistema 64bit, oppure 32bit se non si vuole il sistema a 64bit.

 

si si il minimal è per architettura a 64 bit

----------

## Peach

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

> ora ho riprovato il minimal cd e non mi da più quel messaggio di errore..solo che una volta finito di caricare tutto, rimango con root# e da qui come procedo?

 

l'unica cosa che hai bisogno a quel punto è seguire per filo e per segno l'handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

l'installazione di tutti i pacchetti è la parte più lunga. Una volta installato il tutto, gli aggiornamenti sono molto più brevi e richiedono intervento quasi nullo da parte dell'utente (apparte quando occorre aggiornare i vari file di configurazione).

In ogni caso la guida contiene tutte le info di cui necessiti. Alla fine ti si spiega cosa fare e come usare portage per gestire i pacchetti installati.

se dovessi incontrare problemi, assicurati di aver fatto tutto quanto scritto nella guida e nel caso dovessi aprire una richiesta d'aiuto preoccupati di riportare i comandi eseguiti, cosa ti aspettavi e l'output che hai invece avuto.

buon divertimento  :Wink: 

----------

## blackdiamond

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *blackdiamond wrote:*   ora ho riprovato il minimal cd e non mi da più quel messaggio di errore..solo che una volta finito di caricare tutto, rimango con root# e da qui come procedo? 
> 
> l'unica cosa che hai bisogno a quel punto è seguire per filo e per segno l'handbook.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml
> ...

 

grazie mille..sei stato davvero gentile!  :Wink:  spero anche io di divertirmi..e ho scleto gentoo anche per questo..

grazie ancora 

Fabio

----------

## hujuice

Peccato, forse sono arrivato tardi ma... visto che hai già in piedi una Ubuntu ben funzionante (immagino un bel po' di partizioni sui tuoi hdd) e se vuoi divertirti davvero, puoi fare una cosa diversa: installare Gentoo SENZA disco di installazione.

Se dai una letta al manuale (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1) scopri che la live serve semplicemente ad avere un qualsiasi sistema Linux funzionante, ma con Ubuntu già lo hai!

Sto supponendo - lo ripeto - che hai l'idea di installare Gentoo in dual boot con Ubuntu, in dello spazio non utilizzato del tuo disco.

Quindi puoi procedere all'installazione seduto comodamente al tuo desktop, con il tuo wallpaper preferito, leggendo il manuale mentre installi e magari ascoltando della buona musica da http://somafm.com/ con il player che preferisci.

Prova a ragionare così.

Apri una bella console e salti direttamente al capitolo 4, visto che un sistema funzionante già lo hai.

4) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4)

Prepari le tue brave partizioni e se occorre puoi usare anche LVM (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/lvm2.xml). Di diverso, rispetto al CD, c'è che probabilmente non hai la directory /mnt/gentoo. Non ti resta che farla prima di montare (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap5):

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

5) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5)

Nel capitolo 5 dovrai solo saltare l'impostazione della data (è già impostata no?) e dei proxy. In realtà, poiché si tratta di scaricare del materiale e metterlo in /mnt/gentoo, puoi usare anche il sistema che preferisci (wget, firefox, ecc.) invece di links. Anche l'editor di testo, oltre che nano, potrà essere vim, gedit, kwrite o quello che preferisci. Hai un bel sistema funzionante no? La musica ti piace?

6) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6)

Visto che sei in Ubuntu, ti manca mirrorselect, l'applicazione che consente l'impostazione dei mirror. Poco male: salta per il momento quel passaggio, esegui il chroot e prima della configurazione di portage (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2) riprova ad eseguire i due mirrorselect. Attenzione, perché adesso che hai fatto chroot i path sono diversi:

```

mirrorselect -i -o >> /etc/make.conf

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/make.conf

```

In realtà mirrorselect non fa che aggiungere due righe al make.conf. Per il momento puoi anche aggiungerle a mano copiando le mie che sono queste:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

7) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7)

Nulla da aggiungere. Solo che la compilazione del kernel può essere lunga, ma tanto stai impegnando solo una console (e un bel po' di CPU). Nel frattempo puoi approfittare per mandare quelle mail che avevi in sospeso da tempo o per usare il tuo Ubuntu come preferisci.

8) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8)

Anche qui, nulla da aggiungere. Qualche operazione di configurazione e via...

9) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=9)

Idem

10) (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10)

Sei proprio certo di voler installare un nuovo GRUB? In fondo potresti solo aggiungere una o due righe in più (quelle prese dal capitolo 7) al menu.lst di Ubuntu. Se però preferisci installare il GRUB di Gentoo, allora procedi anche con questo capitolo, configura e installa GRUB, esci dal chroot, smonta le partizioni e... chiudi la tua console. Quando ti sentirai pronto, potrai riavviare il tuo computer e nel nuovo menu di GRUB avrai la tua Gentoo pronta e magari anche già funzionante.

Problemi? La tua nuova Gentoo ha qualcosa che non va? Il kernel che hai compilato avaramente non fa funzionare qualche periferica fondamentale? Non ti resta che riavviare Ubuntu, rieffettuare il chroot, intervenire di nuovo (ad esempio ricompilando il kernel) e poi riprovare.

Ah, il sistema appena installato è nudo e crudo: ci vorrà un po' prima di avere un ambiente desktop e un numero ragionevole di applicazioni. In più, se sei nuovo in Gentoo, magari devi prendere confidenza con portage e con emerge ed avere sottomano la documentazione (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1) può essere davvero prezioso.

Io, al posto tuo, effettuerei il primo grande blocco di installazioni (ambiente desktop, browser, e programmi fondamentali) sempre facendo chroot da Ubuntu e solo poi, una volta che il sistema è ragionevolmente usabile, passerei alla tua nuova, fiammante, velocissima Gentoo!

Buon divertimento,

HUjuiceLast edited by hujuice on Tue Nov 13, 2007 11:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blackdiamond

ahaha non ci avevo nemmeno pensato..sarebbe da provare..

----------

## hujuice

Non «sarebbe»... È da fare.

Ho installato Gentoo su due computer.

Prima al lavoro, dove mi sono annoiato a morte con quel CD minimal e dove ho tenuto al guinzaglio la situazione grazie ad altri computer su cui tenevo il manuale sempre aperto.

Poi ci ho riflettuto e l'ho installato a casa come ho detto, a partire da (K)ubuntu, ascoltando somafm.com e consultando i manuali col mio Firefox pieno di bookmark. E ho compilato tutti gli applicativi da chroot, ospitato da Ubuntu (ho avuto qualche fastidio solo nell'installazione di un servizio, indovina perché?). Solo alla fine, a sistema maturo, ho switchato su Gentoo.

È così che ho capito che io **adoro** Gentoo...   :Very Happy: 

Guarda che a conti fatti la mia ipotesi non è più difficile, è più facile.

L'installazione di Gentoo è un'operazione lunga e che può richiedere anche diverse ore. Se sei neofita (come lo ero io) ti ritrovi sotto stress, ti ritrovi a improvvisare e rischi di commettere errori.

Nel modo che ho detto io, invece, lavori con maggiore relax e comodità, sarai sempre ben disposto a consultare wiki e manuali e potrai contare su un sistema funzionante per ogni tuo capriccio.

Sono sicuro che un'installazione fatta a partire da un'altra Linux viene molto più pulita.

Ciao,

HUjuice

----------

## Scen

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> *

 

Quoto in pieno. Qualche anno fa, se non era per la mia fida Suse Linux 9.0, non so se sarei passato a Gentoo così facilmente  :Razz: 

----------

## blackdiamond

mi avete proprio incuriosito..ma quindi posso comunque procedere per steps? nel senso che ogni giorno quando ho tempo mi installo qualcosa..etc..?

----------

## blackdiamond

 *hujuice wrote:*   

> Non «sarebbe»... È da fare.
> 
> L'installazione di Gentoo è un'operazione lunga e che può richiedere anche diverse ore. Se sei neofita (come lo ero io) ti ritrovi sotto stress, ti ritrovi a improvvisare e rischi di commettere errori.
> 
> 

 

bhè si, alla fine è solo un annetto che uso ubuntu..sono passato poi a provare debian..solo che al linux day mi hanno affascinato tantissimo parlandomi di gentoo..

a dire il vero ubuntu inizia a starmi un pò..diciamo così "stretto"..

allora con calma io ci provo..

vi tengo aggiornati

grazie ancora

----------

## hujuice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi avete proprio incuriosito..ma quindi posso comunque procedere per steps? nel senso che ogni giorno quando ho tempo mi installo qualcosa..etc..?
> 
> 

 

Sì.   :Laughing: 

Naturalmente ogni volta che vuoi procedere ad uno "step" devi rimontare le partizioni e spesso rifare chroot. Quindi non credo che ti convenga fare "step" troppo brevi, sarebbe noioso.

Per il resto sì, è proprio come dici!

Aggiungo una cosa sulle distribuzioni.

Ubuntu è un bellissimo sistema desktop. È amichevole, è molto adatto a chi ha meno esperienza, ha un bel supporto per l'hardware, una bella comunità, buone traduzioni, permette di mettersi al lavoro con facilità e senza scervellarsi (in fondo il computer ci serve per qualcosa, no?)... In un anno ti fa capire molto bene come funziona il mondo Linux. Ma poi ti sta stretto.

Debian è Debian. Io sono uno di quelli che quando si dice Linux pensa Debian. È solido, affidabile, il modo più rapido per mettere su un sistema LAMP da mandare in produzione senza pensarci troppo. Ma se vieni da Ubuntu (che viene da Debian) non stai facendo una grande esplorazione del mondo: continuerai a usare APT e i soliti file di configurazione.

Se invece vuoi veramente capire come è fatto un sistema Linux, se vuoi un sistema veloce, se vuoi un sistema nato nelle tue mani secondo i tuoi capricci e se - come mi sembra di capire - non ti spaventa la riga di comando, le pagine man o rovistare in forum e wiki... bene: allora sei pronto per Gentoo. Anzi, sei pronto per installare Gentoo senza disco di installazione.

Avrai il pinguino più veloce del mondo! http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygoscelis_papua

Ciao,

HUjuice

----------

## blackdiamond

[quote="hujuice"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> , se vuoi un sistema nato nelle tue mani secondo i tuoi capricci e se - come mi sembra di capire - non ti spaventa la riga di comando, le pagine man o rovistare in forum e wiki... bene: allora sei pronto per Gentoo. Anzi, sei pronto per installare Gentoo senza disco di installazione.
> 
> Avrai il pinguino più veloce del mondo! http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygoscelis_papua
> ...

 

e' vero in effetti anzi, sono proprio affascinato dalla riga di comando..  :Very Happy:   allora ci voglio provare..tentare non nuoce..tanto anche combinare danni fa solo bene, giusto?

scherzi a parte, ci proverò sicuramente..

grazie ancora!

----------

## blackdiamond

Ragazzi, premetto che non ho ancora operato l'installazione di gentoo, ma mi è venuto un dubbio.. perchè con i live cd sia di sabayon che di linux non ottengo l'ambiente desktop del livecd?

mi dice che non riesce a fare partire x..

sia per il cd gentoo che per sabayon..

la mia scheda video è una ati sapphire 2400

con sabayon mi hanno consigliato di fare:

emerge --sync && layman -S

emerge ati-drivers

ma non succede nulla..

non mi riesce a trovare i driver...

che faccio? abbandono per sempre questi propositi?

----------

## Onip

è solamente un problema di riconoscimento hw ( o di driver mancanti ) che riguarda il server grafico, niente di importante. Fossi in te scaricherei il cd minimal per l'architettura che ti serve da qui e procederei con l'installazione manuale a partire da quello.

Anzi, ancora meglio, da livecd che già hai vai su una console testuale ( Ctrl + Alt + F1 ) e procedi da quella.

Byez

p.s. il fatto che il server X non funzioni sul livecd non significa che non funzionerà nella gentoo installata

----------

## blackdiamond

 *Onip wrote:*   

> è solamente un problema di riconoscimento hw ( o di driver mancanti ) che riguarda il server grafico, niente di importante. Fossi in te scaricherei il cd minimal per l'architettura che ti serve da qui e procederei con l'installazione manuale a partire da quello.
> 
> Anzi, ancora meglio, da livecd che già hai vai su una console testuale ( Ctrl + Alt + F1 ) e procedi da quella.
> 
> Byez
> ...

 

ok era questo allora il mio dubbio..sennò procedo con l'installazione da ubuntu come mi han detto..prima volevo però leggermi qualcosa..grazie ancora..

----------

## hujuice

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, premetto che non ho ancora operato l'installazione di gentoo, ma mi è venuto un dubbio.. perchè con i live cd sia di sabayon che di linux non ottengo l'ambiente desktop del livecd?
> 
> 

 

bd, se non butti via tutti al più presto tutti quei CD vengo a cercarti con la mia moto da cross (che non è più così nuova) e ti sparpaglio il fango in tutte le ventole  :Laughing: 

Scherzo, naturalmente, starà diventando una questione tra te e me? La scelta giusta - alla fine - è sempre la tua scelta.

Però mi permetto di insistere: stai dubitando di un tentativo che - male che vada - ti farà perdere due o tre ore di una serata di pioggia (le previsioni volgono al bello, alé   :Razz:  ).

Unica, sola cautela (è fondamentale) è che il tuo sistema di partenza (Ubuntu) deve essere a 64 bit, se vuoi installare una Gentoo a 64 bit. Altrimenti nisba.

Valgono i seguenti ragionamenti a cascata:

 una live è una live, fa quello che può;

 i geek di Gentoo ragionano a linea di comando, quella bash uguale per tutti i pinguini;

 quindi la bash è il modo preferito e ben curato, la live è una specie di esperimento (so di altri che ci hanno combattuto);

 se hai spazio disco a disposizione, lavorerai su nuove partizioni, quindi che danni puoi fare?

 che ti siano chiari o no, quasi tutti i comandi (se lavori in chroot da Ubuntu) consisteranno in un "copia e incolla" dal manuale;

 ho una Gentoo che gorgoglia piacevolmente su un laptop con la mitica ATI Mobility Radeon XPress 200M (mitica per le seccature storiche), con l'accelerazione 3D attivata a meraviglia solo seguendo distrattamente le guide

Datti da fare, "chroota" in un modo o nell'altro in quelle partizioni ancora calde e inizia a costruire: ne sarai ricompensato!

Facci sapere, verrò con la birra  :Cool:   Ub

HUjuice

----------

## blackdiamond

bhè se passi con la moto fammi sapere così nel frattempo ti rubo un due o tre ore così mi installi te il tutto.. Scherzi a parte naturalmente.. forse hai ragione, sono io che sono stupidamente prevenuto.. forse solo non voglio sbattermi..dici? no dai che scherzo..però prima di agire voglio leggere ben bene tutto il manuale..

ormai questa sarà la sfida con me stesso..ce la farò vedrete..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blackdiamond

si si ubuntu è a 64 bit..

----------

## blackdiamond

come detto ho accettato la sfida..ma sono stato già sconfitto con un ko tecnico a questo livello:   :Sad: 

root@blackdiamond-desktop:/mnt/gentoo# tar xvjpt stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option

Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.

non ho grande dimestichezza con tar, ma ho seguito la guida..

che sbaglio?

mi scuso se vi scrivo per queste cose, ma avete voluto questa sfida?? bene..ora mi dovete aiutare..ehehe

----------

## bandreabis

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

> come detto ho accettato la sfida..ma sono stato già sconfitto con un ko tecnico a questo livello:  
> 
> root@blackdiamond-desktop:/mnt/gentoo# tar xvjpt stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2
> 
> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
> ...

 

tar -xvjpt stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

Consiglierei di togliere la "v"

----------

## blackdiamond

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *blackdiamond wrote:*   come detto ho accettato la sfida..ma sono stato già sconfitto con un ko tecnico a questo livello:  
> 
> root@blackdiamond-desktop:/mnt/gentoo# tar xvjpt stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2
> 
> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
> ...

 

sai che mi da sempre lo stesso errore..   :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Hai ragione....

Boh, comunque così funziona:

```
tar -xjpf stage3*.bz2
```

se hai un solo stage .bz2 nella cartella.

Non chiedermi il motivo però   :Confused: 

----------

## blackdiamond

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Hai ragione....
> 
> Boh, comunque così funziona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si si, per ora ne ho solo uno..

se invece ne ho un altro devo indicarlo per nome..invece che stage3*?

domani riprovo..sperando di essere un pò più lucido..e grazie ancora..non so come farei a fare sta cosa senza il vostro aiuto..davvero.

Un salutone a tutti

----------

## bandreabis

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Hai ragione....
> 
> Boh, comunque così funziona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esatto. Anche se non so spiegarti perchè il comando da manuale non funzioni.

EDIT: è vero... tu lavori da dentro X... da console invece il comando funziona... non che questo mi faccia comprendere il perchè..   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *blackdiamond wrote:*   

> come detto ho accettato la sfida..ma sono stato già sconfitto con un ko tecnico a questo livello:  
> 
> root@blackdiamond-desktop:/mnt/gentoo# tar xvjpt stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2
> 
> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
> ...

 

Al posto di t ci va la f:

```

tar xvjpf stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

```

----------

## bandreabis

Cacchio, sono cecato....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blackdiamond

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cacchio, sono cecato....  

 

Non preoccuparti..errore mio..ero piuttosto fuso ieri..

ora ho finito di scaricarmi e spacchettare sia lo stage3 che lo snapshot

stasera provo a proseguire..

----------

## hujuice

Se vengo con la moto la birra la metti tu!  :Cool: 

tar xvjpf stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

Ma il meglio di tutto è il copia e incolla (seleziona per copiare e tasto centrale per incollare in console):

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2
```

Ovviamente con intelligenza, magari cambiano i percorsi e quasi certamente cambiano dischi e partizioni.

Guarda che sei sulla buona strada. L'unica dritta è capire quello che stai facendo (meglio ancora che leggere tutto *prima*). E usare il man.

In questo caso:

```
man tar
```

da cui

 *man tar wrote:*   

> -t, --list
> 
>               list the contents of an archive
> 
> -x, --extract, --get
> ...

 

Gli hai chiesto di farti vedere il contenuto (-t) e nello stesso tempo di estrarre (-x), ovviamente è un po' un controsenso. In compenso non gli hai detto dove doveva mettere il contenuto (-f): probabilmente te lo avrebbe sputato sullo STOUT con gran chiasso di caratteri strambi.

Alé   :Rolling Eyes: 

HUjuice

----------

## blackdiamond

ora ho un enorme dubbio. Ho fatto il chroot:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

e mi si impianta così..

> è normale?

Intendo dire che non ottengo il # da cui dare comandi..

----------

## Scen

L'ultimo comando

```

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1" 

```

è assolutamente opzionale, serve solamente per impostare il prompt dei comandi in modo più chiaro, così da capire che si sta lavorando in chroot.

Se non lanciando questo comando il sistema ti funziona saltalo a più pari e prosegui (comunque è moooooolto strano ciò che ti succede  :Confused:  )

----------

## hujuice

Avrai sbagliato qualcosa.

Il "#" che ti aspettavi tu è proprio il valore della variabile $PS1 (con tutto quello che precede il "#"). Se impapocchi quella non vedi più il prompt. Però puoi dare lo stesso i comandi...

Vuoi divertirti?

Prova a scrivere (anche in Ubuntu):

```
myPS1=$PS1
```

per conservare il valore attuale di PS1 (non vedrai nulla, hai solo assegnato un valore a una variabile shell).

Poi:

```
PS1="cacca ->"
```

avrai un prompt piuttosto imbarazzante.

Poi per rimettere tutto a posto scrivi:

```
PS1=$myPS1
```

(Sono impostazioni che riguardano solo temporaneamente il terminale aperto, non aver timore di far prove).

Se poi vuoi saperne di più dai una letta a: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/prompt-magic.xml

Oppure vai col prossimo passo.   :Wink: 

HUjuice

----------

## blackdiamond

ragazzi, ho provato a rifare il chroot e non so perchè ora funziona..

ho impostato il make.conf come mi avete suggerito (con gedit e aggiungendo le due righine che mi dicevate)

e al momento clou del emerge --sync ottengo:

root@blackdiamond-desktop:~# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

blackdiamond-desktop / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

blackdiamond-desktop / # source /etc/profile

blackdiamond-desktop / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) blackdiamond-desktop / # emerge --sync

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

sbaglio io qualcosa?..scusate se sono così insistente ma siete gli unici che potrete portarmi al termine di questa impresa sano e salvo..

----------

## Peach

ti sei dimenticato un punto della guida:

 copiare /etc/resolv.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf (dipende da dove hai montato la partizione) prima di fare il chroot

----------

## blackdiamond

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ti sei dimenticato un punto della guida:
> 
>  copiare /etc/resolv.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf (dipende da dove hai montato la partizione) prima di fare il chroot

 

azz...chiedo venia..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blackdiamond

Forse ti riferivi al make.conf? perchè non lo trovo nella guida..?

----------

## blackdiamond

no no scusa!! risolto..e ora parte con emerge --sync!!! grande!!!!

----------

## blackdiamond

procede procede!!! speriamo bene! sta compilando il kernel ora..speriamo non ci metta troppo..domani vi aggiorno su come è andata! grazie ancora!

----------

## bandreabis

Acc.... stai attento a seguire bene il manuale....   :Razz: 

----------

## blackdiamond

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Acc.... stai attento a seguire bene il manuale....  

 

c.v.d. ho corso troppo..non era la compilazione del kernel...  :Embarassed: 

non trova la directory "linux" in /usr/src

----------

## blackdiamond

oggi non so che mi succede...ho rifatto il chroot, ho rifatto emerge gentoo-source e ora funziona (nel senso che ora la directory "linux" esiste... basta non vi stresso più..vediamo come va a finire..

----------

## hujuice

Sempre calma e sempre leggere attentamente il manuale.

La strada è lunga, ma porterà lontano. Ricordi quando non sapevi che pesci prendere? Ora invece stai procedendo. E imparando un sacco!

HUjuice

----------

